# Upper Bay P&S Fishing Reports?



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

It seems that most of the fishing reports on P&S are for places east and south of Sandy Point State Park (now I know why everyone types the acronym "SPSP", but it took me a while to figure out what "SPSP" meant).

I live in Rosedale, which is right next to Essex, MD. Basically it is between where the Back River and the Middle River flow into the bay. This area is considered to be in the Upper Bay by the DNR fishing report. 

This year I have been fishing mostly at Rocky Point Park at the mouth of the Back River (a Baltimore County park - hours are 6am to dusk - no fees at this time of year - about a 10 min walk to the water due to Isabell). For the past 3 weeks I have been going there from 6AM-10AM, 2-3 times a week.

Currently people are catching mid-size white and yellow perch along with a few good size catfish. They are mostly using night crawlers and blood worms. 

Occasionally Rocks are being caught. The most successful baits are peeler, hard crabs and elwy. Blood worms are secondary to these baits. I have seen keepers (18"- 20") caught in the early morning. Generally one or two are caught about half the time I go there. Other anglers there tell me that they have seen an occassional 23" thru 26" Rock caught in the early morning and in the evening. (Just a note: the park personnel kick you out about 20 minutes before dusk, so you can leave exactly at dusk.) 

I haven't caught any keeper Rock. I have been using Atom Poppers, Rattletraps, Broken Back Rebels and various silver spoons. Last year between 10/15 and 11/15 the Rockfish were prolific. People would get there at 6AM, catch their limit in 30-45 minutes and go to work. At that time 90% of the keeper Rock were caught on top water lures. Bait was practically useless. At this time, it seems all the Rock want is real food! I guess I better wise up and by some hard crab and some elwy and stop being so stubborn. I'm hoping that the Rockfish frenzy will happen again this year. I remember that it was somewhat cold when they were really hitting. Maybe we need a good streak of colder weather.

When I'm at Rocky Point I usually mention P&S to the other anglers I talk to. No one yet has heard of it. A few people seemed quite interested though. I'll bet some of them have since tuned in. 

For those of you who live around here, I am thinking of going to fish at Martin's Cove some night soon. On the map I believe it is labeled Dark Head Cove. It is down Wilson Point Road which is right next to Martin's Airport. I have fished there at night before (this summer and last). I suspect no one will kick me out. It's the only place around here that I'm aware of where you can fish all night, except for Fort Armistead Park on the south side (AA County side) of the Key Bridge. Last year I heard they were doing very well here at the same time the Rock were hitting at Rocky Point. Maybe the fishing will be better at night. If there is any significant action at Martin's Cove I will post a report.

-- catfish -- on another posting you mentioned you might like to get together. I'm up for that. Let me know. 

I'd like to hear any other fishing reports from those of you who fish say from Fort Smallwood up to Havre de Grace. If things start to pick up at Rocky Point I will certainly let you all know. 

Blue Heron


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

catman,

In the above posting I mistakenly called you "catfish". Please excuse the error. After all I certainly wouldn't want to be called "Blue Fish". 

Blue Heron


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I think he will be ok with it being as he likes catfish!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Catman was a spin off of Catfish. My grand dad started calling me Catman when I was a kid because of all the catfish I used to catch. Jason's right though, I love eating catfish. Years ago I used to fish all those spots you mentioned. Did you ever fish Ramona's Pier at the end of Miller's Island Road? It's not there anymore but it used to be THE spot, a bar at one end and great fishing at the other end of the pier. I've noticed that there aren't many P&S fisherman in the upper bay. Most of those guys fish brackish water for LM bass, catfish, crappie, and white perch and only get into rock fishing during the C&R season on the flats. When I had a bass boat I used to fish Dundee and Saltpeter Creeks all the time. That was some of the best LM bass fishing around. See you soon.

Catman.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Catman,

Interesting that you should mention Ramona's Pier at the end of Miller's Island Road. I heard of it this summer and went on a mission to find it. You're right it's gone. But when asking the locals about it I did meet a generous elderly gentleman who was kind enough to let a complete stranger (me) fish from his summer cottage pier any time I wanted. As it turned out Isabell completely wrecked the pier and the cottage. But in return for being so nice he got my help cleaning up the actual house he lives in (5 houses up from the summer cottage) for a week. We have now become friends. 

Regarding yours statement "When I had a bass boat I used to fish Dundee and Saltpeter Creeks all the time. ":

According to George (11/11) of George's Bait and Tackle on Eastern Avenue near Martins Airport:
- keeper Rockfish are being caught from the shore at Dundee Creek (near Gun Powder State Park), Martin's Cove (off of Wilson Point Road) and Rocky Point Park (at the mouth of the Back River) in the early morning and evening predominently on elwy. He said Rocky Point was the best. Also The Fishing Shop on Rt. 40 East near Rossville Blvd. reports the same about Rocky Point.
- no reports of Rock being caught at Saltpeter Creek (which I believe is at the Power Plant down Carroll Island Road)

At Martins Cove aka Dark Head Cove, you can fish 24hrs. On Sunday 11/9 I fished at Martins Cove from 5am-10am using only hard crab and got skunked. However another guy showed up fishing with only elwy and caught an 18" and a 23" Rock, along with a few 15"ers, some yellow perch and catfish. 

I returned Monday morning at the same time, now using elwy and throwing atom poppers. I mirrored what the other guy caught
on Sunday... minus the two keeper Rockfish. Once the first dim light appeared in the sky, the fish started biting and after the whole sun got a little bit over the horizon, they stopped. 

It seems like this turned into a mini upper bay fishing report.

See you soon,
Blue Heron









I did last Suday


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Great report,where can I get the directions for these places, I live outside Ellicott city. TRIGGER


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Triggerfish, 

Directions to Rocky Point Park – located at the mouth of the Back River which is on the Bay in the Essex area of east Balto. County.

If coming from the Towson area of Baltimore, or heading South on 95, or heading North on 95
1) Take the Baltimore Beltway 695 East - toward Essex. 
2) After passing Exit 34 (Rosedale/Philadelphia Rd.) get in the left lane and bear Left - take Rt. 702 toward Essex. 
3) Then Continue at #5 below

If coming from the Key Bridge on 695
4) Take Exit 36 (Rt. 702 toward Essex). 
5) Rt. 702 (South East Lane) becomes Back River Neck Road in about 5 mins.
6) Stay on Back River Neck Road, in about 5 more minutes you’ll pass the Essex Sky Park (on the Right) 
7) In another minute, Make a Left on Barrison Point Rd. (see Rocky Point Park sign) and then a Right on Rocky Point Rd (see another Rocky Point Park sign) 
8)Take Rocky Point Rd as far as you can go by car (another minute). You will probably have to park across from a “beach house” in the swimming area.
9) Walk down Rocky Point Road (about 10 mins) to the end, where you’ll see a paved path on the left. (Normally you can drive to the end but Isabell ended that for the time being.) This will take you down a small ridge to the water. The Back River is on your right. Hart/Miller Island is straight ahead directly offshore. Best Rock fishing spots are from on the actual “rocky point” (you’ll know what I mean) south (to your right) to where the shoreline curves to the right on Back River. Do not cast bottom rigs or “under water” lures straight out from the tip of the “rocky point” to about 75’ south (to your right) along the shoreline. There are snags galore there.Top water lures are ok. Except for that one “snaggy” area there are very few snags. 

Night crawlers and blood worms usually produce white/yellow perch and catfish. I did the best I could with the directions. If unsure try Mapquest.com. I’ll try post directions to Martin’s Cove and Dundee Creek tomorrow or the next day.
Good luck!

Blue Heron


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Is there anyway to bring a cart(pier cart) if you know what I mean,I'm not young anymore, bad knees. Need to carry my equipment.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Triggerfish,

Under normal conditions (pre-Isabell) you can park your car all the way at the end of Rocky Point Road. From there it is a 2 minute walk from the last parking lot, down the hill (paved path) to the water. 
Now though, there is a 10 minute walk to the water. Also, there are two big trees bent over the hill at the end. Both of these conditions will make it significanlty difficult to push a pier cart to the water. But one can easily walk under the trees and down the hill. There is a rock bulkhead along the shoreline. The land leading to it is flat and covered with grass. But even when the trees are removed from the hill, it might be moderately difficult to push the cart back up the hill. 

Blue Heron


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

so the best bet is to back pack your equipment. So how many rods do you take with you and what size are they(6', 7' 8' 9')


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Yes, the best bet is to back pack your equipment when you go to Rocky Point. I usually take two rods: a 9' Shimano and a 7' Walmart special. Many fishermen take regular 6-6.5' bass poles. Sometimes I bring a 6' Ugly Stick too.

I generally use the 9' to cast topwater and other types of lures. But since they've lately been catching the Rocks on mostly elwy and hard crab at Rocky Point, I may bring all three poles the next time. Throw some lures with the 9' and fish the other two with elwy (I wish I knew how to spell "elwy".)


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

You know nobody on this board can spell,we know what ya mean,why don't you try this with your 9'er use your cut bait with a bobber that should keep it from snagging,there is one guy on the board that uses a bobber a the Kent Narrows with cut bait and does very well with Rock. Have you tryed useing just the head, I hear it's great bait.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Triggerfish,
Using cut bait with a bobber sounds like an excellent idea. It should float right over the snag area. I haven't used the head much. But I'll try the head of the elwy along with the bobber. Using two good ideas simultaneusly should land me a whopper!Thanks for your suggestions!
Blue Heron


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*I appreciate seeing reports from the Upper Bay*

Any info on the Conewingo area, is also of interest.

The world doesn't *Actually* revolve around the Baltimore - DC corridor.

This board has a lot of very active members in that area, and in "Tidewater" Va. 

They keep us well posted on what's happening down there.

We can use all the reports we can get, from other areas.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Smoothbore...I take it you've fished the Conowingo area before. It's a crying shame that Fishernan's Park closes a dusk. The Dam was my home waters for over 30 yrs. The variety of fish there is incredible. I've caught rock, cats, walleye, large and small mouth bass, white perch, carp, white and hickory shad, and carp right below the dam. I estimate that I've fished there around 350 times and 99% of it at night. In the bay the tides dictate the bite, at Conowingo the power generation schedule dictated the bite. They closed the catwalk and night fishing the day after 9/11 and I haven't een back since. 

Catman.


----------

